# Are static IPs safe?



## Irishwhistle

I'm trying to get VMWare Server running on my rig so I can play around with it, but every time I reboot I have to re-install it because I have DHCP... so the question is, is a static IP safe? Thanks for any help!


----------



## tlarkin

I don't understand your question, are they safe?  Even with DHCP your client will request the same IP it has already leased over and over again until the machine is shut off or the DHCP server goes down.


----------



## Irishwhistle

tlarkin said:


> I don't understand your question, are they safe? Even with DHCP your client will request the same IP it has already leased over and over again until the machine is shut off or the DHCP server goes down.


 
Well, websites can get your IP info and if your IP doesn't change it's very easy to track, am I correct? I'm just wondering if this is a security issue.


----------



## tlarkin

Irishwhistle said:


> Well, websites can get your IP info and if your IP doesn't change it's very easy to track, am I correct? I'm just wondering if this is a security issue.



Um, no, because even if it is dynamic it is part of a VLAN or a range.  If you have a 192.168.x.x  IP assigned dynamically by your router I can write hack programs and scripts that will scan 192.168.0.1 ~ 192.168.254.254.

So, even then you are still dealing with a system of set rules which hackers are well aware of. 

I am not sure exactly what you are afraid of security wise, track your IP for what?  To hack it, or to track what you are doing?  Your ISP already can track you by MAC address of your broadband modem, and typically assigns a block of IPs.

Can you explain what you are trying to avoid?


----------



## bilbus

Your isp, and the internet does not understand 192.168.x.x addresses. If your pc has a 192.168.x.x ip it can not comunicate on the internet .. thats why you have a router.

A static IP is fine .. as long as its not in the range that your dhcp server hands out.

When you go on the internet, websites see your public ip "router ip" (not 192.16 .. thats a private ip)

No one on the internet can access a 192.168.x.x unless you set your router to open ports.


----------



## Ambushed

How do we know that he is not talking about a IP purchased from his ISP eh?


----------



## tlarkin

bilbus said:


> Your isp, and the internet does not understand 192.168.x.x addresses. If your pc has a 192.168.x.x ip it can not comunicate on the internet .. thats why you have a router.
> 
> A static IP is fine .. as long as its not in the range that your dhcp server hands out.
> 
> When you go on the internet, websites see your public ip "router ip" (not 192.16 .. thats a private ip)
> 
> No one on the internet can access a 192.168.x.x unless you set your router to open ports.



Yeah I didn't even get into NAT yet, but was waiting for his response.


----------

